# Does a Lawnmower Beer Have to Be Crap?



## yankinoz (29/6/15)

What is your idea of a good lawnmower beer? Mine is probably an American wheat; my current homebrew version uses Motueka hops, wheat malt, pilsner malt and a touch of Carahell of Gladfield Toffee malt. Next would be a good commercial Czech pilsner.

When someone mentions lawnmower beers, either here or in other forums, it's usually an apology for some macroswill lager, as in “Okay, it's crap, but refreshing ice cold.” True, chilling to 0 masks off flavours, and the beer tastes pretty good when you're dripping sweat, but does that make Pee Premium Lager the best beer for the job?

Guinness? Maybe after mowing an Irish lawn in a chill drizzle. I'm not sure if anyone would guzzle an abbey ale or a DIPA in a 40 degree sun, but if so, speak. Blonde ale? Kolsch? Hefeweizen? Let's hear.


----------



## GalBrew (29/6/15)

I think a good lawnmower beer is pretty close to what you are describing. 30-40% wheat, made up with pale malt. Pick your favourite fruity hop for whirlpool additions (Kiwi hops are great for that). Low bitterness, clean ale ferment, around 4%, done.


----------



## TheBigD (29/6/15)

First of all I would never mow my lawn in 40 degree sun, I pay some other douche to do that whilst I sit on my deck drinking what ever awesome beer I've got on tap, obviously ill offer him a beer after hes done so i guess ill have to ask him the question.

seriously though Im not into lawnmower beers with low alcohol and no taste Id be happy with a stout, Ipa or anything else for that matter


----------



## mckenry (29/6/15)

A lawnmower beer to me is what a macro lager produces. Its low on challenging components, such as IBU, alcohol, flavour and mouthfeel. If you can make a beer like this, its something to be proud of. Giving it the tag of 'lawnmower' means nothing more than 'slam a few down after/during mowing'.
Its not really a beer you would sip in the evening, contemplating the world and discussing religion, politics and beer with.
Its just simple. Kinda like mowing I guess.


----------



## mje1980 (29/6/15)

Mid strength lager is my fave "lawnmower" beer. I don't think it's crap though. It has its place.


----------



## Rocker1986 (29/6/15)

I usually go for a nice crisp lager or Bo Pils, or a moderately hopped American pale ale that has a lower FG than is probably to style. I find either of these refreshing after mowing the lawn, but they also have flavour to enjoy at the same time. I definitely wouldn't be going for a porter or stout unless it was cold and drizzly or something, in which case I probably wouldn't bother mowing in the first place.


----------



## Dips Me Lid (29/6/15)

Mid strength Saison or an APA usually does the trick, or a nice cold 4 pack of Rodenbach.


----------



## Mardoo (29/6/15)

Does any beer have to be crap? 

Big fan of the good lawnmower beer. Navarau on AHB brewed an extract beer for the last case swap. It was so awesome I couldn't resist and just smashed it after a mowing session.


----------



## bradsbrew (29/6/15)

Depends on your lawnmowers tastes. Mine drinks petrol.


----------



## Weizguy (29/6/15)

Maybe the new session strength Bohemian lager recipe in the latest BYO mag issue may appeal to some as a mower beer?


----------



## pajs (29/6/15)

Kolsch or Munich Helles both fit the lawnmower bill for me. Refreshment first & foremost, but some subtle character if you want to find it.


----------



## yankinoz (29/6/15)

bradsbrew said:


> Depends on your lawnmowers tastes. Mine drinks petrol.


Here's a link to some beers your mower might like:

http://www.beertutor.com/beers/index.php?t=highest_alcohol


----------



## bradsbrew (29/6/15)

yankinoz said:


> Here's a link to some beers your mower might like:
> 
> http://www.beertutor.com/beers/index.php?t=highest_alcohol


Haha, I am sure there is some rule on here regarding false hyperlinks...........................


To answer the original question, No, of course not............... something around 20 IBU with a finishing gravity around 1.010


----------



## MartinOC (29/6/15)

In the height of Summer (why the hell we're having this conversation in the depths of Winter is beyond me!), I've been known to mix-in ginger beer to make low ABV "shandy's", which I can knock-back all day when working-up a sweat & not lose-track of what I'm doing (particularly when using chainsaws!!!).

For next summer, I'm going to whip-up some ultra-low ABV Ginger-flavoured beers based-around wheat, with some fruity hops & chuck them into 45L kegs. I don't expect such a keg will last more than 2 weeks.

Horses for courses, I guess?


----------



## Tex083 (30/6/15)

Kölsh is a good option, I would brew it.a.little heavier on the hops but that's just me. 
Or a "session" IPA @4% ABV it's been hot here in Europe so I have been doing some research but no mowing.


----------



## mje1980 (30/6/15)

For an easy quaffer/ lawn mower beer I aim for 1.005 fg, so it's nice and crisp.


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/6/15)

A Scottish 70/ goes down pretty well in the warm March sun.


----------



## tugger (30/6/15)

Quiet deeds session ale. [emoji108]


----------



## mwd (30/6/15)

Cricketers Arms Keepers Lager quite a nice quaffer. I must have a thing for CA love the Spearhead Pale and Captain's IPA


----------



## Black n Tan (30/6/15)

A good lawnmower beer and I think of a Kolsch, cream ale, pale continental lager, even a Berliner weisse, or a crisp German pilsner. The key to me is crispness and thirst quenching and think all the fore mentioned fit the bill. They are all subtle beers, but never boring: you can down them quick or drink them more slowly and appreciate the subtle complexity. Not everything needs to be over-hopped and over-bitter. Do they need to be crap, i think quite the opposite, they need to be brewed well because there is nowhere for the off-flavours to hide.


----------



## labels (30/6/15)

Black n Tan said:


> A good lawnmower beer and I think of a Kolsch, cream ale, pale continental lager, even a Berliner weisse, or a crisp German pilsner. The key to me is crispness and thirst quenching and think all the fore mentioned fit the bill. They are all subtle beers, but never boring: you can down them quick or drink them more slowly and appreciate the subtle complexity. Not everything needs to be over-hopped and over-bitter. Do they need to be crap, i think quite the opposite, they need to be brewed well because there is nowhere for the off-flavours to hide.


Well said and I think you can add a Heffe to that list as well


----------



## Black n Tan (30/6/15)

labels said:


> Well said and I think you can add a Heffe to that list as well


A Hefe may well fit the bill. it has a little more body than the other styles, but it is crisp, so chuck it on.


----------



## manticle (30/6/15)

No beer has to be crap. There's many that are but that's not determined by style.


----------



## mxd (1/7/15)

for me a lawn mower (hot day, bit of a sweet) beer is a mid strength alcohol

I do a 35 ibu 3.8% APA, lots of late hops, high mash, look in the recipe DB and there'll be a few there

I also like an English bitter as a mid strength/lawn mower

for the 5% hot day bbq I like a boh pil.


----------



## Pogierob (2/7/15)

It's not what you drink, it's how many beers it takes you to mow the lawn that is the real question.

I currently have a 4 pot lawn.
6 pot if I whipper snip.


----------



## Dave70 (2/7/15)

No RBT's on my lawn. Stubbies of Coopers all arvo baby.


----------



## Vini2ton (22/7/15)

Is lawn mower beer what we used to call breakfast beer? Akin to maybe the old Abbotts Lager in Victoria? Not bad after a hard night.


----------



## petesbrew (22/7/15)

Look up Tony's Bullshead Summer Saison recipe.
For me, this is the ultimate Session-Lawnmower beer ever.
Light and refreshing, and just that right amount of belgian spice to make it something special!

It's been my summer seasonal beer for a few years now and guests rave about it.


----------



## MastersBrewery (22/7/15)

For me I want something able to be chilled nice and cold, and easy to smash down. So my recent swap beer would have fit the bill nicely low hopped lager, light on nobble hops and good balance of spec malt, though for a lawnmower beer I'd prefer to be sub 4% and I think I was like 4.9%. Lagers take a bit more time and care but certainly can't be beat for a quick cool down.

MB


----------

